# incompetence ruins my day again!



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi girls

This is a wee bit of a rant so i apologise in advance!

were due to go for our first nurse appointment at 11am today to get ball rolling on starting IVF which is what consultant has recommended for us. Got a phonecall at 9.30am to tell me that there was a problem and not to bother coming in. We've just moved house and on to a difference PCT, however my consultant told me at our appointment 3 weeks ago, that this wasn't a prob and we were entitled to 3 goes nhs and should start soon and could stay at that hospital. However, the nurse tells me today that the consultant misheard where we were moving too. So now, we may have to move hospitals (and thus no doubt massive delay in treatment starting) and she also slipped in we were actually only going to get 1 cycle funded (apologies to those ladies who get none, you have my total sympathy). I just burst into tears. I feel like my hopes have been built up and dashed. It's up to our pct where we go really but they weren't open today so have to wait until tomoz.

i'm totally gutted. Couldn't even finish speaking to nurse and had to hand phone to hubby. We've been mucked round loads by our hospital with regards cancelled appointments/lack of communication etc

I'm surrounded by bumps at the moment.

why won't anything go to plan?

oh to be able to avoid private!

xxx


----------



## Snowball22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gutted for you!!  They play with your emotions and it's so horribly frustrating as your future is in their hands!!

One piece if advice something I regret not doing- put everything you say or do in writing as that way they need to respond!! Keeps you right and might help you!
Big hugs x


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks snowball

believe me if I ever get through this i will be drafting the rant letter of my life! as i read on another post today what the nhs is putting us through is actually more stressful than the infertility itself.

How can that be right?


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Lexiecat - big hugs    I second what Snowball says - put everything in writing - and get into the habit of writing down who you have spoken to and when each time you contact the hospital.
It's there then should you need the details at a later date


----------

